
Announcing our license recommendations guide - zoowar
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/new-license-recommendations-guide
======
nikcub
still too confusing. almost all the web projects and modules/libs I see today
are using a BSD-like license. The benefit of a cleaner license and corporates
recognizing it (eg. google) far outweighs any copyleft license attempt to
force people to share their code.

It would be interesting to invest some into into looking at what proportion of
released code is under which license, because I expect there is a huge spike
in BSD/Apache style licenses over the copyleft licenses, mainly due to the
web.

------
billpg
I wonder why the guide didn't list a license to use if attribution is
important to the author. (Or maybe it did and I missed it.)

(Wasn't the BSD license effectively cc-by but for code?)

